# Chargement iPod Touch, Explication ????



## Vladimok (1 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon interrogation avant de craindre le pire.

L'indication de mon iPod indique environ que la batterie est vide au 3/4.
Je l'éteins complément (bouton noir enfoncé jusqu'à ce que l'option éteindre s'affiche).
Je le branche sur le secteur par l'intermédiaire de l'adaptateur secteur Apple.
Il se rallume automatiquement. Il se mets en veille et la pile verte s'affiche, donc il ce charge....
Environ 3/4 d'heures après la pile verte est pleine donc il est chargé.
Je le débranche du secteur, et m'en sert 10 minutes environ et la batterie retombe au 3/4 vides.

Ou est le probleme:

- Je ne le laisse pas assez longtemps en charge
ou 
- j'ai un probleme d'autonomie de batterie

Merci de votre aide, car je suis un peu inquiet !


----------



## gabilolo (2 Janvier 2009)

Je pense que c'est la batterie de ton iPod qui est déféctueuse,cependant as_tu essayé de faire une restauration via iTunes ?


----------



## Vladimok (2 Janvier 2009)

gabilolo a dit:


> Je pense que c'est la batterie de ton iPod qui est déféctueuse,cependant as_tu essayé de faire une restauration via iTunes ?



C'est bizard je viens de refaire une et cette fois je l'ai laisse en charge 4 heures sans m'occuper de l'état de la pile.

Bizard cela a l'air de marcher cette fois.


----------



## Bean You (10 Janvier 2009)

Vladimok a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà mon interrogation avant de craindre le pire.
> 
> ...


 
Bjr,
Ils indiquent dans la notice d'utilisation, qu'une charge optimale dure 4heures. Donc le soir en allant se coucher...
Clt.


----------

